# How do I Eliminate Pressure Points on My Shoes?



## shitbike (Jan 11, 2017)

I bought a pair of Maltese Falcon Race's. (Before anyone harasses me for not trying them on first, I couldn't as nobody sells them near me) When I put them on, I noticed a few pressure points that make the shoes feel like hard plastic. I do have wide feet at the lower pressure points so that might be a bit of a concern, they aren't very wide, just a bit more. Here is where I find the pressure points:
















For the first photo, the red circles at the top are where the tongue of the shoe and the shoe itself overlap.

And this is a representation of where the pressure points are against my bones:







None of the pressure points are in the sole, they're all in the walls of my shoes. Any advice on how to relieve those pressure points would be very appreciated, thanks to anyone with any thoughts on what to do.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

imgur images will not show up on MTBR. 

For those who wish to see these photos have to copy the link and go directly.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Dont they sell these wooden things that go in shoes for the purpose of stretching them?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## shitbike (Jan 11, 2017)

my bad, here is the first: https://i.imgur.com/UZPM3ER.jpg
second: https://i.imgur.com/E3PoxEU.jpg
and third: https://i.imgur.com/yTTVVzW.jpg
I was just reading their post on what to do instead of html link.

I don't think I need the shoe stretched because there is plenty of space, maybe too much in the rest of the shoe.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Can't see photos. Stretchers have movable knobbies on them that can be used to make room in specific spots, like for bunions or corns. However, most modern plastic shoes don't really stretch and hold the shape like leather would. Judicious application of a heat gun can help but it's a fine line between stretching and melting. And, super stiff clipless plastic shoes either fit or they don't as they really don't stretch or break in much at all. Softer flat-pedal shoes can be a lot more comfortable if your feet are outside the norm. There are some high-end heat moldable shoes which might be an option. 

That's just the uppers. I find I sometimes need to change out, trim, shim or shave insoles to get the fit I want.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Hmmm...interesting thought of using a heat gun. My heat gun, even on low gets damn hot. Cautious application would be in order.


----------



## shitbike (Jan 11, 2017)

odd, they seem to have molded to my feet well after adding cleats to them


----------

